# Early Father's Day Gift, Re-did the skid steer



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I snuck the Mustang skid steer away for a couple days that my dad bought new in 1994. He loves this machine and likes operating it better than the 2007 Gehl  lol

rusty on the job









some wear and tear









wire wheeled, power washed, cleaned, and masked


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

quick little rig for painting the wheels, kinda proud of this 









cant find the primered pics??

painted and decaled up









loaded and ready to head out for the big reveal









he was happy to say the least, didn't even recognize it


----------



## Shaw (Sep 7, 2009)

wow great job


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

if I ever have a kid, I hope he does something this awesome for me on father's day.

John


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice job Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It came out excelent. It looks alot better than it did before.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks guys, he definitely likes it and knowing my dad, he's gonna use it a lot more than some dumb tie lol.

Now we can show up to a job with a little more pride in the equipment and we have a rolling billboard. I'm still trying to figure a place for the website or if we really need it on there...


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice job ur a good son.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Dad is gonna have a big smile when he sees that. great job


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Willman940;1288494 said:


> if I ever have a kid, I hope he does something this awesome for me on father's day.
> 
> John


x2 Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

i gotta have my step-mom send me the pics video of the reveal, I called him to come out front and drove up with it on the trailer haha


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Website could go on the side of the cab near the top in white or yellow.

or on the bottom of the engine compartment under the grill.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

before you heavily advertise your website I would suggest to proof read it...the skid looks 10000x better


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

One word " PERFECT "Thumbs Up


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

nice job. looks great


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Willman940;1288544 said:


> Website could go on the side of the cab near the top in white or yellow.
> 
> or on the bottom of the engine compartment under the grill.


I like that Thumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

EGLC;1288549 said:


> before you heavily advertise your website I would suggest to proof read it...the skid looks 10000x better


the website? It's a work in progress. What did you notice in particular (besides that eXcavation button)?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

wow! very nice!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

some celebratory wheelies


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

there's one happy dad


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

How many hours on that bad boy? Looks new again, nice jobThumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

not sure, hour meter broke at 1600, but that was a fewww years ago haha. But its was bought new in 1994


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

took this yesterday, didn't want to make another thread. Used both machines to dig it out.

"get that stump outta here"


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice from rustang to mustang hahaha


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

When it comes to larger equipment, I think running some of the older stuff can be a lot of fun and great to learn on but when it comes to skids, give me one of the newer ones ANY day! Nice job on the paint, it looks brand new!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

yea I love the added wheel base, suspension seat, and lifting capacity and breakout force from the gehl.
its funny, before the Gehl, I found a way to do it all with the rustang


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks great, nice gift!


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I just read this thread - thanks for posting. What a terrific gift and an even better job.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks, means a lot. the machine is actually in the shop with a broken master link. while its in all the cylinder seasl are being redone so it should run and look like new when we get it back


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

heres how she sits


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 12, 2009)

where did you get the packing kits for the arm cylinders?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Directly from my gehl dealer, they bought mustang. Last winter we snapped a tilt cylinder and broke the mount for it off the lift arms so i had a friend plate it in and rebuild that cylinder with a new rod. Did the water pump too and now shes purring pulling driveway duty for my dad and all his neighbors


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Didnt realize how long ago i did this but its got some scratches and chips now but still looks way better. And i bartered a set of new tires for it


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great job on the rebuild! I hope she runs like a Swiss watch when your done!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I think its a yanmar diesel, the thing purrs! Always starts no matter how cold. I wish i knew how many hours it had just for fun


----------

